# 154g Fluid



## Luvnlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Is Oriellys Premium UTF ok to use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Luvnlife, 

I feel certain that it is, but check the label on the bucket to see if it meets or exceeds your tractor's (or a comparable tractor) fluid specs.


----------

